# Loft question,



## thebears777 (Sep 8, 2007)

Ok, first off what a great web sight for info on pigeons. My wife and I are looking to start razing, releasing, and managing our own white pigeon release business.  

We are planning on using one side of our existing detached garage as our loft area, so the lofts will be inside the insulated garage using the outside wall of the garage as the outer wall of the loft, with vents, windows, landing structure, Avery, and traps. 

My questions is building the loft within the garage so it will be protected from the elements would I be better of making the walls solid walls such as typical plywood construction as if the loft was a stand alone building? Or make them out of wire so that the birds can see into the garage with better ventilation?  

Any input would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks
Bear


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Wood walls help with attaching nest boxs but you need air flow. I assume the exterial wall will have a vent fan. Also, do you plan on parking a car on the other side. car fumes can kill the birds. Pictures will help.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

mental note to self! Self do not click the back button to add a note. Makes you look stupid.

Now the Bears, please take pictures. These guys are good and are a wonderful source of information. Full of great ideas and willing to help.


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

I had a loft built into my garage a long time ago and it worked out great for me, my garage was an unattached garage single car but was long enough that i could enclose 4 feet inside the back of it, added bonus was a window that i could use for an entrance to a walk in aviary worked great! My inside wall because it was all the rear of the garage was just 50/50 half plywood and top half just chicken wire, every situation is different, just do what's right for you! Remember have fun with it don't make it a chore!


----------

